# Ideas for future Photo Challenges



## marjrc

*Hey everyone!







I thought we could have this thread for those wanting to give some ideas for future photo challenges, whether they are monthly ones, or weekly,..... or whatever!









Look at the ones we've done so far and let us all know if there is something you'd like to see for August, Sept... or whenever! I have some ideas, but nothing that really pops out at me and says "Oh wow! Way cool idea!" LOL There are the obvious 'theme' ones, like Fall/Christmas/Winter... but what about something different?

Start posting!!!







*


----------



## radar_jones

Hi Marj...well I would have to say that I reallt like when people do really whacky things with there pics like stretch them out, shrink them or even put their Hav's bodies with the Forum Member's Head...very freaky....:jaw: 

I would also like to reccomend some costume pics for the upcoming Haloween Season. I especially like the Fall Themed shots with all the leaves mixed in with the Hav's. 

I bet you wouldn't even be able to see some of the Hav's in with all the leaves...:biggrin1: I can't wait because for some of us our Hav's haven't been in the different seasons yet. Radar hasn't know anything but Summer really. I can't wait until he sees snow for the first time or gets caught in a rain storm.

I hope that helps

Derek


----------



## Olliesmom

This was my fav pix when ollie was a baby at halloween....I just loved it!!!!eace:


----------



## radar_jones

Very cute Indeed. I Love It. You would win for sure.

Derek


----------



## Leeann

Marj, we all seem to enjoy going back and looking at pictures of our kids when we first got them. How about for the month of August or Sept. we could do something like “Watch me grow” (newborn picture or fist picture when they came home and then a current picture of how they look now)


----------



## mintchip

Olliesmom said:


> This was my fav pix when ollie was a baby at halloween....I just loved it!!!!eace:


Adorable photo!!!


----------



## Elin

Some suggestions:

- Havanese with dogs of other breeds

- Havanese with other animals

- Sleeping/sleepy Havanese

- Good friends 

- Havanese and garden/flowers (I know there is another thread, but I guess we've got material enough for another one. At least I do)

- Havanese in the wilderness (or just a bushy part of the park, if you're never out in the wild  )

- Clever Havanese


----------



## radar_jones

I Like your ideas Elin. Very Creative. I like Hav's with family Members...possibly at Holiday Gatherings.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava

I like the "*Watch Me Grow*" idea.

Yesterday, I was just thinking of suggesting something to do with other pets in the home, or other animals in general.

*Have Hav, Will Travel *- a vacation assignment, taking pictures near landmarks or interesting sites or celebrities, etc.

I will think about this some more...


----------



## radar_jones

Hey Pretty Good with the Landmark Idea. How about famous landmarks.....Hmmmmm? Perhaps the Sphynx Hav, Great Wall of Hav, Even the Hoover Hav, or up here in Canada it's the CN Hav.

Derek


----------



## Suuske747

How about :

Hava-Sleeping-Habits
Hava-art (make things like a "Hava Lisa", use editing software)
Simply Irresistable (things hav's can't resist or an irresistable Hav)
Hava-Playtime


----------



## radar_jones

I got it. Havs in Rock Bands. I Love Rock-and-Hav. With the drum kit or an electric guitar....perhaps an acoustic.

Derek


----------



## Laurief

Marj, sounds like you have tons of ideas for the months that have no holidays!


----------



## mintchip

Havs using the computer
MHS-havs together


----------



## radar_jones

Did we say Hav sports yet.....baseball...soccer....maybe frisbee....hey there's a good one.

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller

How about Havs and their toys.


----------



## Julie

All great ideas.....I like several ideas!Interesting landmarks/tourist attractions strikes my fancy right now.That could be something as simple as Albert the bull,or that pretty fountain I found when we were driving through that town(in July challenge).That would give alot of people incentive to take their hav and pose them for a picture.Maybe we would get alot of participation....:whoo::becky:


----------



## Lynn

I like the idea in August of the dogs with flowers, because they look so lovely around flowers and we all have flowers now. And I like the idea of "Watch me grow" with pictures of them as they get older. But lets take pictures of outdoors while we can, before we know it we will be indoors with bad weather.


----------



## dboudreau

I second the idea of "Hav & Friends" Havs and their other animal friends.


----------



## marjrc

WOW! The ball is rolling now!! I love so many of the ideas flowing through here, esp. the 'Watch them grow' and 'landmarks/vacation shots' . I had thought of 'Havs and their toys' too.









We may not have enough months in the year to do all the great ideas we have!!! lol


----------



## Cheryl

How about "Back to School"--with Hav's at the bus stop, helping with homework, reading with their kids, etc.


----------



## Havtahava

> But lets take pictures of outdoors while we can, before we know it we will be indoors with bad weather.


 Good point, Lynn. That isn't something I would have thought of since I live in a mild climate year-round.

I love the Havs with toys and the Sleeping Havs too. They sleep in such goofy positions sometimes.

Derek, are you being serious or just trying to up your post count? :laugh:


----------



## ama0722

I like all of them Marj! There are so many great ways to capture havanese and this is such a great forum to part of because of it! Who can resist any havanese photo!

Havs on vacation- wait until we do our cross country tour... end of August!

Okay and just to rub it in, we are about to move to Sunny So Cal... so no more Keeping Dora indoors between Jan to March!!! I think we should do beachside in January  Maybe we will have to fly back for the snow themed month!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Derek, are you being serious or just trying to up your post count? :laugh:


LOL I was thinking the same thing, Derek are you trying to be the next one to hit 1000?? Or maybe you are trying to start a new award for the person who starts the most threads.. :laugh:

:focus:

I like the back to school one, I know some of us do not have kids but it is a photo challange and we need to be creative. It also would have to be in Sept. some states dont start school till after Labor day.


----------



## ama0722

For those of us who don't have kids... our havs go to school too! I could take many photos there!

I could also get creative... my husband is a prof but doesn't go back to school until Oct 1st!!! Just wait till I tell him he has to take the bus and Dora can give him kisses by at the bus stop!

Amanda


----------



## Rollagirl

I like 
"Havs up to no good"
"Havs caught in motion"
"Havs and other animal species"
"Havs from around the world"

Christine


----------



## Janet Zee

How about: "Hav-a Fashion Show"


----------



## mintchip

October could be trick or treat. Show a photo of your hav doing a *trick* or *treat* us with a cute photo.(It could even be a hav in a costume)








Sally


----------



## susaneckert

So many great idea's since there is so many idea maybe instead of once a month do it every 2 weeks


----------



## mintchip

MMMMMMMMM!!!!







Susan that sounds interesting!
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

Highjacking this thread for a moment.



lbkar said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing, Derek are you trying to be the next one to hit 1000?? Or maybe you are trying to start a new award for the person who starts the most threads.


It is official, "Radar, Derek, Jones" holds the record for the most threads started a whopping *97* as of this morning.

:focus:


----------



## Havtahava

> "Havs up to no good"


Oh, I missed that one, but I'm pretty sure most of us have material for that challenge... or will! Ha ha!


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I missed that one, but I'm pretty sure most of us have material for that challenge... or will! Ha ha!


Sounds like a good video one!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

How about something showing how their coats continuously change colors


----------



## radar_jones

Well thanks Very Much...that's only because I'm at work and have nothing better to do...LOL...Plus I love to gab sometimes.

Derek


----------



## Julie

Maybe some of you will think this is crazy:crazy:---but going back to the landmarks/interesting things to put your hav by for a photo....
Remember the show Michael (the angel)with John Travolta and he went to see the big ball string or whatever it was?I think this could be alot of fun.Every town has unique and odd things about them.Like Albert the bull.Most of you would never see it,but you saw it now if you read that thread.Someone before posted a giant bouganvillea......that was neat.See?Things like that.......anyone?Currently in my town they are moving a historic house.It is really cool(to me).I took pix of Quincy on the I-beam already...sitting next to a house 5-6ft.off the ground.Any of you wanna see that?It could be so much fun to see a hav and an odd or unusual "tourist" type thing.When I was little my parents took us to South Dakota.I remember seeing big dinosaurs along the side of the road.To get people's attention,they often times will have a giant hamburger or the Flintstones etc.If we could get alot of interest and raise the level of fun,we could get you all submitting 3-5 pix each month---instead of having Marj and I beg and pester you towards the end of the month!Marj--(I'm speaking for myself on the beg and pester part!)Amanda had a beautiful picture of a rose park with a fountain...see that would work too.It would be just something you would like your best friend to see.Let me know what you think........:ear:


----------



## radar_jones

How about a giant Dog Bone or a Rope Bone or a Bully Stick....thirty feet long...Very good Idea.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

I Like the Idea of Hav's with Babies.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Actually I really like to come up with ideas. I had no idea about the threads. I didnt even know anyone was keeping track of them until it was brought up. I think the posts are more impressive anyway. I really like to explore the threads because they show the different ideas and creative input of the other members. I am in a dispatch position this week at work and I have nothing better to do when it's quiet except visit the forum and see what everyone is up to besides I could never hope to catch up to Marj....:biggrin1: 


I just like to be creative and weird with things thats all.

Derek


----------



## Julie

Marj---------Looks like you have some great ideas here......I think the forum could do them all!:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok....thought I should post this on here too! My idea for a future challenge is to take pics of your hav/havs posed like they were going to be in a Hav Calendar (pretend for now!). Then if we do decide we want to do a calendar we will already have the pics for it!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Yes,Vicki!I love this idea too!It reminds me of that song "Calendar Girls"...

Catherine-That is an adorable pix of ollie as a puppy in his costume!Cute!Cute!Cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie, I just realized we are at a disadvantage here if we do the calendar pose idea....or let me rephrase that...I am at a disadvantage......Melissa will win hands down!!


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> I like all of them Marj! There are so many great ways to capture havanese and this is such a great forum to part of because of it! Who can resist any havanese photo!
> 
> Havs on vacation- wait until we do our cross country tour... end of August!
> 
> Okay and just to rub it in, we are about to move to Sunny So Cal... so no more Keeping Dora indoors between Jan to March!!! I think we should do beachside in January  *Maybe we will have to fly back for the snow themed month!*
> 
> Amanda


No, Amanda, you'll just drive about a 1/2 hr. from where you'll be living, to the mountains to get the snow shots. You can do that in the morning then head the the beach in the afternoon for the water shots. Aahh, southern CA, gotta love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Bumping this up for your attention............








Please don't be shy about suggesting themes for future photo challenges! Our next one is coming up soon.


----------



## Brady's mom

I think it was Derek who mentioned it on another thread, but I liked the idea. He thought it might be cool to get pics of our havs on their walks or anywhere with their doggie friends. Brady has lots of doggie friends we have to say hello to on our walks. Their owner's may think I am crazy if I start carrying my camera and taking their pictures, but I am up for it


----------



## dboudreau

I was thinking of this earlier today, How about a "Back to School" theme?


----------



## Julie

Oh yes--school is starting here in 2 more days.....on Thursday!:whoo:eace: :whoo:eace:


----------



## marjrc

I thought of 'back to school' since it's what most of us are going through right now, but I have a hard time coming up with many picture ideas. How do we include our Havs in 'back to school'? Not all of us have kids ...... care to come up with some suggestions??


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Oh yes--school is starting here in 2 more days.....on Thursday!:whoo:eace: :whoo:eace:


SOMEONE'S happy!!!!! LMBO


----------



## dboudreau

marjrc said:


> I thought of 'back to school' since it's what most of us are going through right now, but I have a hard time coming up with many picture ideas. How do we include our Havs in 'back to school'? Not all of us have kids ...... care to come up with some suggestions??


That is why it is called a "CHALLENGE"....... duhh lol
lol:laugh: :banplease:


----------



## Leeann

dboudreau said:


> That is why it is called a "CHALLENGE"....... duhh lol
> lol:laugh: :banplease:


LOL you tell her Debbie, Marj you are always telling us to think outside the box.. This would also be a hard one for me as I have no kids and I already posted Monte's graduation pictures.. Me and my mom were just sitting on the deck trying to come up with some ideas if this ends up being September's challenge, boy o boy will it be a hard one for me.


----------



## Laurief

Man- I gotta wait for September for school to start!!:brick: My oldest doesnt even move into his apartment for college until 9/3/07!!!!! Yuk!!


----------



## Julie

uh oh-----:brick: 
I have lots of ideas......I better share!
How about picture by a school?
On a stack of books?
At the library?
by a bus--any kind of bus--
and my favorite---in a school bag!Picture your havs in a school bad or back pack!
OOPS!
another one----on a desk,
by a chalk board etc.


----------



## irnfit

I live across the street from a kindergarten playground. The kids love when I walk the dogs and always want to pet them. I could get some cute pics. So you don't need your own kids. They also walk to and from school right by my house, so I could just go out and ask to borrow some kids for photos.


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> and my favorite---in a school bag!Picture your havs in a school bad or back pack!
> OOPS!
> another one----on a desk,
> by a chalk board etc.


LOL These are the same ones my mom was coming up with.. I really can see Quincy in a back pack, he does so good posing for you. I have a couple ideas that I could do, we will see what Marj has us running around doing next month.

My mom has been out visiting with me from IN and everytime we go someplace or see someone she tells them about this forum I am on and always brings up the photo challenge. She was so thrilled to be a part of our road trip this month, we were running from town to town taking pictures it was a blast. My mom is a great Havanese grandma she even showed up with gifts for the boys.


----------



## Thumper

I think "Back to School" is a great idea!! 

And for those who don't have human kids, it could even include "doggy school", ya know....pictures at puppy preschool or with a trainer?

Pictures with your favorite books?? 

Educational type things! 

Just take your Hav into school and plop them on a desk and take a picture! ound: Yeah....and then.......RUN!!!!!!!!!

hahaha

Kara


----------



## Julie

Theres alot of great ideas-------puppy school etc.

Look at how cute that is---Monte and Riley with toys from Grama!I love how you tell you did the challenge with your Mom,Leanne......That's what we do too!It's kinda fun huh?I load up Lacy and Robbie and Quincy and we go for a ride.Course we really have no idea where to specifically....but that's part of the fun...eace:


----------



## marjrc

Okay, okay..... I get it now!! Sheesh..... Guess I was just too tired to think of much this morning!! LOL
















Great ideas Julie and everyone and yes, these ARE challenges after all! I just want to be sure to include as many members as possible so not too many feel left out. :biggrin1:

I'm glad they are helping some of you think up some very creative ways to photograph your Havs. I think it's great, Leeann, that your mom is so involved too! Boy, your Monte looks like he's gotten quite big! Wasn't he just a baby like yesterday?? :suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK guys how about Havs Shredding or Havs Humping?? I realize the latter one may be R rated but I've seen some pics already with that going on! Who was it whose Hav was humping the cat.....too funny!ound:


----------



## Missy

Marj, I love Leeann's idea about a retrospective. It would be cool to see all our dogs together on one thread as they were when they were puppies and as they are now. Maybe it's not a challenge--- maybe we should just post a thread.


----------



## Brady's mom

Vicki,
Did you mean this picture? It is one of my all time favorites. Poor Jake (the cat) was not as much of a fan.


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> OK guys how about Havs Shredding or Havs Humping?? I realize the latter one may be R rated but I've seen some pics already with that going on! Who was it whose Hav was humping the cat.....too funny!ound:


Yah...but what about the lil' ladies that don't hump??? Gucci won't let a boy get NEAR her butt!! ound: Boys are ONLY allowed to admire her from afar! 

Kara


----------



## Leslie

Karen,

I love the look on Brady's face, it's absolutely priceless! ound:


----------



## Laurief

Brady seems to be saying "Some privacy PLEASE!!"ound:


----------



## Paige

He's like go on Mom I'm busy right now, or is it that he is trying to get busy..


----------



## anneks

OMG I love Brady even more now. He is cute and funny!! Poor cat! That has to be the funniest picture I have ever seen. Hey there kitty how's about coming back to my cage to look at my bone collection ound:


----------



## mintchip

How about "messy dogs"? Maybe even before and after such as Beauty and the Beast?:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

anneks said:


> OMG I love Brady even more now. He is cute and funny!! Poor cat! That has to be the funniest picture I have ever seen. Hey there kitty how's about coming back to my cage to look at my bone collection ound:


ound: I just about fell off my chair, I cant stop laughing.....My-o-my you bad bad girl.ound:

Now I am really beginning to wonder what me missed at the nationals.


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh my, you all are terrible. That picture was actually taken the day after Brady was neutered. I guess he didn't realize yet. And sadly, that is my male cat. Brady is a confused little boy.


----------



## Leeann

marjrc said:


> Okay, okay..... I get it now!! Sheesh..... Guess I was just too tired to think of much this morning!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great ideas Julie and everyone and yes, these ARE challenges after all! I just want to be sure to include as many members as possible so not too many feel left out. :biggrin1:
> 
> I'm glad they are helping some of you think up some very creative ways to photograph your Havs. I think it's great, Leeann, that your mom is so involved too! Boy, your Monte looks like he's gotten quite big! Wasn't he just a baby like yesterday?? :suspicious:


:grouphug: we love you Marj.

Yes my little boy is growing up, he is now 7 month old. It does feel like he was just a baby yesterday, they grow up waaay to fast.


----------



## Doggie Nut

YES KAREN THAT'S THE ONE.....LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Julie

you guys all have such great ideas!I like them all!Marj will no doubt pick the unexpected and give us no hints!She's sneaky like that!:spy:


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> you guys all have such great ideas!I like them all!Marj will no doubt pick the unexpected and give us no hints!She's sneaky like that!:spy:


MOI????! "Sneaky"??? Surely you jest! 

Let's see ...... 8 more days people!! :croc:

OMG, that Brady! LMBO He is such a funny, little boy. lol Shannon's picture of Jax humping is also priceless.
ound:


----------



## Julie

oH YES---SNEAKY!:spy:

Hey Marj----you are pretty close to 2000.........:boink:are you planning something cool?Come on Marj--:boink: give us a hint---:boink:


----------



## whitBmom

ound: You are all so funny!! ound: 

Marj, I am also intrigued as to what you are planning for your big 2000th!!


----------



## Thumper

Marj,

With all the interest we seem to have in Football on this forum in the Sept. Challenge so far, maybe a good idea for January (Isn't that when the Superbowl happens? LOL) Would be a sports related theme?

Just a thought.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Great idea, Kara!!


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Marj,
> 
> With all the interest we seem to have in Football on this forum in the Sept. Challenge so far, maybe a good idea for January (Isn't that when the Superbowl happens? LOL) Would be a sports related theme?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Kara


I REALLY love this idea, I love football. The Superbowl is in the beginning of Feb. but the playoff are in Jan., my favorite time of the year to watch football.

Great Idaa Kara,

:whoo: GO PATS. :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Sometimes the super bowl is in Jan - we should check to see when it is next year. I live in a FOOTBALL world, all men in my house with season tickets to the Giants and the Jets!!!


----------



## Thumper

February? Wow.....I always thought it was the end of January? Oh well. I figured the February challenge would be Valentines and/or Presidents Day related  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Lina

I like the Sports theme! Great idea Kara!

And yes, the Superbowl is usually right at the beginning of February (like the first Sunday of February) but some years it actually is in January... this year it's on February 3rd so no luck on a January date.


----------



## irnfit

How about something about Thanksgiving. dress them up as turkeys and pilgrims. :biggrin1: What else is there about November?
Elections - dress them up as Presidents or historical figures. Or we could dress up as famous people with their dogs. OK, enough, I'm hungry and need to eat something, especially after watching Ina Garten and Paula Dean.


----------



## Julie

I was thinking something to be grateful for with your hav.......
It could be I'm thankful for this________(show your hav with a toy)
I'm thankful for ________(hav kisses)Whatever it may be.....it could just be a thankful challenge.


----------



## Leeann

I like that Julie.
November is also a special time we spend with family.


----------



## Lina

Julie I like that idea! I know that I am thankful for Kubrick! :hug:


----------



## ChristineL

I think it's a great idea too


----------



## DAJsMom

I like the hav's with friends idea.
How about..
HAVing adventures- Exploring, etc.

Havs in cars

Havs in high places

What havs do when they are waiting for their people to come home

ARtful Havs

That's all I can come up with for now.


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> I was thinking something to be grateful for with your hav.......
> It could be I'm thankful for this________(show your hav with a toy)
> I'm thankful for ________(hav kisses)Whatever it may be.....it could just be a thankful challenge.


That is just what I was going to say!:whoo::whoo:
Sally


----------



## mintchip

Holidays usually mean getting together with family and friends--How about a family and friends challege


----------



## Julie

mintchip said:


> Holidays usually mean getting together with family and friends--How about a family and friends challege


That is a great idea too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

DAJsMom said:


> I like the hav's with friends idea.
> How about.
> 
> What havs do when they are waiting for their people to come home
> [/QUOT
> 
> I like this idea---my imagination is soaring.......ound:


----------



## marjrc

I like the 'being thankful' idea, though the U.S. is the only place where there is Thanksgiving in November. Canada celebrates it in October and I'm sure there isn't an equivalent in Europe. hmmmmmmm........ though being grateful does apply worldwide! lol  

I'm going to reread this thread and see if what I have in mind would be a good idea. BRB !


----------



## maryam187

> I'm sure there isn't an equivalent in Europe


Marj, at least in Germany there is, it's called 'Erntedankfest' and takes place on the first Sunday in October I believe...


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> I like the 'being thankful' idea, though the U.S. is the only place where there is Thanksgiving in November. Canada celebrates it in October and I'm sure there isn't an equivalent in Europe. hmmmmmmm........ though being grateful does apply worldwide! lol
> 
> I'm going to reread this thread and see if what I have in mind would be a good idea. BRB !


Oh,I'm sorry about that Marj!I didn't even realize Canada wasn't the same:brick:Guess I need to expand my horizons!Well,I'm sure you will have a great idea---you always do!


----------



## maryam187

Seeing Oliver's beautiful bubble pics, I thought that would be a nice, cheap and therefore doable photo-challenge theme. What you think Marj? (I guess right now you're just thinking: Pina Colada or Daiquiri? :decision


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, that is a great idea and one that would be fun to do in the summer months! thanks for the suggestion! 

Please don't be shy about suggesting future photo challenge themes! Perhaps many of our newer European members would like to pitch in a few ideas.... 

How about food-related photo challenges? I plan on making one month (soon) a black and white photo challenge. Do most of you have digital cameras and use software to edit/resize/upload it? Turning pics in sepia or b&w is a cool thing to do and it allows you to focus on different aspects of the Havanese. Anyway, stay tuned......


----------



## maryam187

Marj, I also thought about Havs&Party. I plan on getting re-married with DH in Berlin this summer and thought it was a cool idea to get pics of Pablo and us. But of course ANY festivity should be part of the challenge, not just weddings.


----------



## Jalexs

Not sure if this idea was already suggested but havs with their favorite toys would be cute.


----------



## Ans

My ideas
-Havs on Christmas/Easter/Valentine
-Havs in or around the water
-The most messy Hav
-The most sexy Havi look
-A picture with the most different dogs on it 
-Your nicest "Photoshop" havi picture.


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, I love your idea of "hometown" pictures. I think we all have a few places that others would like to see and know about. It would be nice to know that it is "maybe" in the future so we have time during the next few months to collect good shots while we are out and about.


----------



## marjrc

Dale, we had a monthly challenge last year where I asked everyone to get photos of their Havs with landmarks from their home towns, local stores, sights, etc... and it was fun! I tried to find it just now, but can't remember which month it was, checked all of them - I think! - and still can't find it! lol

Anyway, many of the ideas we did last year, we'll have to redo because they are popular and fun to do, and there are many new members here since then, so we'll likely see some repeats. 

Keep the ideas coming!!!!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Have you ever started a thread with Hav Paw Pads? I love the variety of black and pink. No single paw is the same! 

Janan


----------



## Julie

I know the challenge you are thinking of---I'm sorry I don't know how to post the link,but it was August 2007 "Have Hav will Travel" and my all time favorite photo challenge. Dale,if you look up August photo challenge and watch for 2007....you'll have it. It was so much fun! (At least for me). I went to little towns around me I had never been to. Fun!


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks Julie for the info. I will look it up. I do think that would be a fun thing to do. I'm hoping that we can go on another road trip for a couple of weeks and get some pics and just enjoy the small towns. I love small towns!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Maxmom said:


> Have you ever started a thread with Hav Paw Pads? I love the variety of black and pink. No single paw is the same!
> 
> Janan


Janan, I like your idea !! It's going into the "file" with the others. Thank you! :biggrin1:

Any one else have ideas?????


----------



## Maxmom

I also thought of "evil" or "mischevious" looks. On my part, it's photo mishaps. lol

Or Mav spins (chasing their tail)?


----------



## Maxmom

Hav shakes!


----------



## marjrc

That is a GREAT shot, Max's mom! Might be interesting to see how many of us can catch our Havs in the act. lol

BUMPING............ MORE ideas, people. C'mon! I know you've got 'em!!!!! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Marj,

I don't think we did a "Bad Hav Hair Day"


----------



## isshinryu_mom

dboudreau said:


> Marj,
> 
> I don't think we did a "Bad Hav Hair Day"


Too cute!!


----------



## mintchip

Hmmmmmmmm is that a hint for the October challenge


----------



## Havtahava

Have we done Havs on the furniture? 
Havs looking out the window (this one seems like it's been done under a slightly different title)?
Havs in the car?
Havs & kids?
Havs & families? (I think this is close to one or two that we've done)
Havs in their beds?
Havs watching television (Although this might be too much of a challenge for some)

Have we done Havs with other animals?


----------



## Leeann

Did we ever do Hats? "Hats off to our Havanese" pictures of your have sporting a hat.


----------



## earthnut

I love the idea of Havs with other animals.

Some more ideas:
favorite toys
Hav tongues / mouths
Havs getting a better look (looking out windows, cocking heads, etc)


----------



## marjrc

Bad Hair Day sounds great! lol Is that Delilah?

We've done:

Havs and their fur friends (other than Havs)
Havs and their fave toys
Havs with their moms and/or dads

I have a good one for next month so stay tuned...... :biggrin1:

Thank you for ALL these ideas! I'll be keeping them all in mind.


----------



## marjrc

Time to bump this thread up....... :bump2: :bump2:

any ideas from anyone?


----------



## Judy A

How about dancing Havs.....catching them up on their back legs for treats.


----------



## mintchip

Judy A said:


> How about dancing Havs.....catching them up on their back legs for treats.


Judy I like that idea but how about expanding it---what will your hav do for a treat?


----------



## marjrc

That is an idea I had in mind, but didn't know yet when to post it as a challenge. I think it would be pretty funny to see all the Hav antics our guys get into it just for a treat! lol Thanks! 

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## maryam187

How about different body parts of our Havs? This way we get to know our own dogs better and other members will too.


----------



## pjewel

I loved all the words in the February challenge. I'd like to see more of that, where words relating to the month (some or all) could be incorporated into a story relating to the photo in the challenge.


----------



## marjrc

LOL Maryam, I guess I should have checked THIS thread before posting this morning, huh? GMTA  lol 

Geri, I'm glad you enjoyed last month's. I also loved seeing what everyone came up with to best show off the words listed. I'll definitely have to post that one again.


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper lays in the frog position when he's on the floor. Isn't this a common Havanese pose? It would be fun to start a thread of frog poses. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What about pictures of different poses a dog makes and guess what he is trying to say? Or look into the Hav's eyes and guess if he tired, stressed, loved, bored, up to no good, etc.,

I love to guess what Dexter is trying to say! I got one right today! I was sitting in the living room and it was almost feeding time.....an hour early and Dexter was in the kitchen with that look. I asked are you hungry? Do you want to eat? I said it about 3 times, and he finally responded by getting excited and heading more in the kitchen.


----------



## marjrc

If you check out this month's challenge, you will see all the great photos of our Havs' eyes and the stories they tell. :biggrin1:

Keep the ideas coming everyone!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Maxmom

Here's Cooper's frog pose.


----------



## Maxmom

Hav Paws!!!


----------



## mintchip

Havs and their toys??? :biggrin1:
Maxmom I love those little paws


----------



## Pixiesmom

Forgive me please if this has already been discussed-how about before and after a groom?
It seems to be the only time I've posted pictures. I always love the makeovers.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## marjrc

Good idea, Beth!! I'll add it to my list. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

O.k...... so? Any ideas for the next few months??


----------



## Scooter's Family

How about, "What I'll do for a treat!" Show some of the goofy stuff they do!


----------



## Leslie

Summer fun w/Neezers? Or, Havs on vacation (I think we maybe already did this one but, it's a new year and new vacations )


----------



## jjulziee

Everyone knows that July and August are the hottest months in the year! What about a "wet havanese" or "havanese and water" theme or other ways they try to keep cool in the sun (like the shade under a tree). For example, maybe out by a pool, in a pool or baby pool, sprinklers, playing in the ocean or lake etc.


----------



## marjrc

Julia, we've had a 'wet havanese' thread almost every summer so far, so I'll be keeping the tradition. :bathbaby: :biggrin1:

Thank you for all ideas! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## ama0722

Marj- maybe kind of redoing the one where we took our havs out places around our town. I remember really liking that one and some people had some really strange things in town and some were super creative.


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, that's on my list to do for this summer/fall as well. That was fun and it's been a while so certainly a good idea to 'recycle' it. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

marjrc said:


> Amanda, that's on my list to do for this summer/fall as well. That was fun and it's been a while so certainly a good idea to 'recycle' it. Thanks!


Marj~ There have been several really good/fun ones that could be "recycled". I like the one Amanda mentioned above. I think that one occurred originally during the time between Shadow and Tori, so recycling it would be great for me! :biggrin1:


----------



## Shiloh Shadow

*Halloween Shiloh*

I uploaded pics but don't know if they can be seen.


----------



## Missy

hey Marj... I think we have done this before too...eyes, nose, ears and paws!!!! Extreme close ups!

or... Neezers in their favorite spot...bed, chair, floor, splash of sun, by the treat jar


----------



## Beamer

Marj,

I have a good idea for a future photo challenge:

100% Posed pictures. I like candid action shots of our carefree havs, but this sort of challenge might produce lots of great pictures! (maybe even calendar quality stuff) lol

This will ofcourse be challenging for everyone..but seems like it could be very fun!

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Shiloh, those are great photos! What a funny one, with the tongue out. Could you pls. post them in the October Photo Challenge thread? Or in the thread about Havs in costume? We'd love to hear more about you and your adorable Hav. 

Ryan, good idea ! Like those too, Missy. thanks!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tabbyrawr

Maybe of people's Havs asleep? Or possibly shots of those moments when dogs get really excited and start running really fast towards you, and their paws come up towards the camera and their tongues are lolling out? Those make really cute pictures as well. Not sure if either of these themes have been done before, just thought I'd suggest them. ^^


----------



## Sheri

So, Tabbyrawr, where are _your own_ photos to show us what you are thinking?!

:biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom

"Little man/lady" poses!


----------



## marjrc

I like the "little man/woman" poses, Janan!

Keep the ideas coming please! Tabby, thank you for your suggestions. Ideas often come from a mix of what people suggest, as well as what inspires me that month, so don't hesitate to brainstorm on here. Thanks!


----------



## sashamom

Help, I have been trying to post a photo and am not having any luck. I am fairly computer literate but instructions would help. Thank you. Linda


----------



## marjrc

Hey Linda, I'll send you a private message (PM)


----------



## hav2

Has anyone done a strictly black and white photo thread?? Everyone always seems to comment and love the few black and white photos that get posted. If there has been, we could start a fresh one


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Jenn, there is a b&w thread in the "Fun Photo Assignments" section and one challenge that was 'light and shadow' so some good shots there too. 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9830&highlight=black+white+light+shadow

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5333&highlight=black+white+light+shadow

I am always open to new ideas, so please keep them coming. Don't be shy!!


----------



## J and Paul Anka

I like the traveling Hav's! The Hav in a Hat. For August, a back to school theme. Another neat one would be to do a college themed one, it would be cool to get pictures of the nearest university to everyone or their alma matter etc etc... That's about all the creativity I have.


----------

